# Leidige U-Brake-Frage



## subdermal (27. September 2006)

Hallo,
ich hätte eine schnelle Frage zum Thema U-Brake - ich bin die derzeitige Lösung an meinem 92er Karakoram leid und suche nach einer anderen Bremse.
Vorweg sei gesagt: Ja, ich habe die Suchfunktion benutzt  Zudem habe ich bei Magura noch einmal nachgefragt, der für die Montage von HS 33 auf U-Brake-Sockeln benötigte "C-Adapter" wird aber definitiv nicht mehr aufgelegt; bei Ebay weit und breit nichts zu finden. Die Antworten aus einem BMX-Forum auf die gleiche Frage waren zwar vielfältig ("Fahr halt DiaCompe 990" - fahre ich bereits und bin trotzdem nicht glücklich), aber nicht ganz zielführend.
Meine Frage also, bei deren Beantwortung ich auf die versammelte Forumskompetenz setze:
1.) Verwendung von V-Brake:
Gibt es Adapter, die man an den Rahmen schrauben kann und die die Verwendung von V-Brakes ermöglichen, die erstens stabil genug sind und zweitens nicht gänzlich drangebastelt aussehen? Und nein, U-Brake-Sockel abflexen und neue V-Brake-Sockel anlöten lassen ist keine Option (weil zu teuer)...
2.) Verwendung von Magura HS 33:
Statt C-Adapter - gilt die Lösung "Magura Evo-Adapter auffeilen" nur für 2005er (und früheren) Evo-Modelle oder ebenfalls für die aktuellen? Wie würde das an die bitte passen sollen? Wer fährt mit der aufgefeilten Lösung und was ist bei dabei besonderes zu beachten? Wenn jemand Fotos davon hätte und zur Verfügung stellen würde, wäre ich echt dankbar!
cheers,
C.


----------



## Janikulus (27. September 2006)

Hi,

schau mal hier im Forum bei Magura:

http://www.support-german.magura.com/index.php?showtopic=1423

und dann hier bei Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-D-Adapter...ryZ77581QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hoffe du brauchst den D und nicht C Adapter...

Gruss,

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (27. September 2006)

Ich habe das mit Auffeilen, Adapter drehen und ohne Schnellspanner gelöst. Bremst perfekt. Oben noch ´nen Booster drauf und gut is´. Optisch nicht der Knaller, aber es funktioniert.













P.S. Finger weg von BMX-U-Brakes, MTB habe i.d.R. eine andere Sockellänge am Rahmen!


----------



## Kint (27. September 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> P.S. Finger weg von BMX-U-Brakes, MTB habe i.d.R. eine andere Sockellänge am Rahmen!



kennst du ausnahmen ?


----------



## kingmoe (27. September 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> kennst du ausnahmen ?



Nö, aber da es die im Bike-Zirkus immer wieder gibt ,bin ich vorsichtig mit absoluten Aussagen


----------



## Davidbelize (27. September 2006)

falls du bei der alten variante bleiben willst,ich könnte ich dir noch eine alte xt u-brake in silber anbieten.


----------



## Kint (27. September 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Nö, aber da es die im Bike-Zirkus immer wieder gibt ,bin ich vorsichtig mit absoluten Aussagen



interesse sonst nix. habe die hier gesehn und war von der ansteuerung geblendet:

http://cgi.ebay.de/odyssey-PITBULL_W0QQitemZ170027359234QQihZ007QQcategoryZ85102QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingmoe (27. September 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> interesse sonst nix. habe die hier gesehn und war von der ansteuerung geblendet:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/odyssey-PITBULL_W0QQitemZ170027359234QQihZ007QQcategoryZ85102QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Das ist eine Rollercam, keine U-Brake. Für GT völlig unggeignet, an meinem Tequesta habe ich das mal ausprobiert (Suntour-Brake). Funzt nicht vernünftig, wegen der Umlenkung um das Sattelrohr. Du brauchst einen RICHTIG mittig laufenden Zug und nicht 2 Enden, die man dann zurechtfrickelt...


----------



## Kint (28. September 2006)

richtig das ist nen rollercam system. deswegen fand ich sie ja so sexxxy. wobei rollercam und U brake sich nur von der zugbefestigung unterscheiden meines wissens nach oder ? ist die suntour rollercam ne silberne bei dir ? dann wohl weder 6000 noch 9000er serie oder ? hast du die noch ? ich brauch sowas fürs zaskar, und hätte vorne (vor dem SR) nur nen cable hanger montiert und hinten umgekehrt das tridangle. nachdem alurahmen bei gt ja fetter sind, sollte das doch halbwegs hinhauen. - meinst nicht ? wollte es so auf jeden fall probieren...oldman hatte wohl auch mal rollercams auf seinem karakoram und war zufrieden ...? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=220760&highlight=rollercam

Die hab ich seit damals noch nicht gesucht... edersen SE (Self Energizing) U-Brake 

Und zurück zur frage da die pitbull (wie die ACS Boa - aber das ist wie du weisst ja ne seitenzugbremse ) wie ich meine ne BMX bremse ist - Passt sowas ? ODER muss ich auf die Rollercams zurückgreifen...:


----------



## kingmoe (28. September 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> richtig das ist nen rollercam system. deswegen fand ich sie ja so sexxxy. wobei rollercam und U brake sich nur von der zugbefestigung unterscheiden meines wissens nach oder ? ist die suntour rollercam ne silberne bei dir ? dann wohl weder 6000 noch 9000er serie oder ? hast du die noch ? ich brauch sowas fürs zaskar, und hätte vorne (vor dem SR) nur nen cable hanger montiert und hinten umgekehrt das tridangle. nachdem alurahmen bei gt ja fetter sind, sollte das doch halbwegs hinhauen. - meinst nicht ? wollte es so auf jeden fall probieren...oldman hatte wohl auch mal rollercams auf seinem karakoram und war zufrieden ...?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=220760&highlight=rollercam
> 
> Die hab ich seit damals noch nicht gesucht... edersen SE (Self Energizing) U-Brake
> ...



Die Bremse habe ich damals Phaty verkauft, die ist also weg.

Wenn du es versuchen willst: Viel Spaß. Ist halt die Frage, ob du
a) vernünftig bremsen willst, oder
b) die Optik wichtiger ist

AFAIK sind die U-Brake-Sockel eines MTB länger als die eines BMX. Wir hatten das gerade vor ein paar Wochen, als ein Freund aufs Zassi eine Dia Compe 990 draufstecken musste. Aber: Wie willst du die zum Einstellen klemmen, wenn noch Luft zum Rahmen ist? Eben...
Evtl. passen ja BMX-Sockel in das Rahmengewinde?! Wäre interessant.

Ich habe schon viel auf U-Brake-Sockeln versucht. Am besten - außer Magura - ist eine XT II U-Brake mit Booster und gute Gummis drauf, bei mir Kool Stop Supra2 auf abgedrehter Alu-Flanke.

Die Pedersen wäre einen Versuch Wert, aber die Dosierung dürfte nicht der Hit sein. Die wussten schon, warum sie die VR-Bremsen mit Pedersen-Prinzip schnell vom Markt genommen haben ;-)
Wobei das hinten auch nicht soo wichtig ist.


----------



## Kint (28. September 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Wenn du es versuchen willst: Viel Spaß. Ist halt die Frage, ob du
> a) vernünftig bremsen willst, oder
> b) die Optik wichtiger ist
> 
> ...



1 - beides...  verstehst mich schon - die rollercam hätte dann einen zug der sie betätigt...da das Tridangle umgekehrt  als normal hinter dem Sitzrohr eingebaut wird. 

2 - magura passt da nicht dran....xt 2 liegt hier als alternative noch rum... 

3. pedersen wär wohl ein versuch wert... ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (29. September 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Die Pedersen wäre einen Versuch Wert, aber die Dosierung dürfte nicht der Hit sein. Die wussten schon, warum sie die VR-Bremsen mit Pedersen-Prinzip schnell vom Markt genommen haben ;-)
> Wobei das hinten auch nicht soo wichtig ist.



moin,
wie an andere Stelle erwähnt, fahe ich eine Pedersen am Road-Zaskar, hinten. Bremst BRACHIAL und lässt sich gut dosieren. Man darf halt nicht volle Pulle in den Hebel grabschen, dann blockiert's halt...
Wie dem auch sei, die beste Lösung ist die XT II.
oldman


----------



## subdermal (6. Oktober 2006)

Janikulus schrieb:


> und dann hier bei Ebay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-D-Adapter...ryZ77581QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


----------



## FK65 (6. Oktober 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Stell doch mal Fotos ein, wenn Du die Maguras verbaut hast.
Die Lösung interessiert mich (bzw. sicher auch andere)!

Grüße

Frank

P.S. Heute ist ein Päckchen gekommen mit einer nagelneuen XT U-Brake!


----------



## subdermal (24. November 2008)

Moin,
so, jetzt verdiene ich mir den Goldenen Spaten  - und stelle mal endlich ein Bild von den montierten Magura D-Adaptern 'rein: [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/231263]
	
[/URL]...
Biegt sich im Übrigen ohne Booster höllisch auf! Für's Stadtrad aber passt's.
Cheers,
C.


----------



## spatzel (26. November 2008)

Haha,wie geil,ist ja nur schon 2 Jahre her....;-)Hatte das an meinem 92er Zaskar auch mal probiert,für nicht sehr bremswürdig empfunden und dann auf nen 96er Rahmen gewechselt.....;-)


----------



## jedinightmare (24. Dezember 2008)

Mit viel Glück habe ich noch in irgendeiner Kiste einen Satz gebrauchter D-Adapter rumliegen von meinem alten Stahl-Avalanche. Muss die Tage mal suchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (25. Dezember 2008)

Liegt bei den Adaptern zufällig auch noch das alte Stahl-Avalanche?


----------



## jedinightmare (25. Dezember 2008)

Nein, den Stahlrahmen hab ich vor anderthalb Jahren an einen Freund verkauft, der lag bei mir nur rum (der Rahmen, nicht der Freund). War aber ohnehin nicht mehr die originale "Lunarscape"-Lackierung, die ist bereits Mitte der Neunziger einer mattschwarzen Kunststoffbeschichtung gewichen (der Rahmen ist von 89 und damit jetzt schlappe 20 Jahre alt... OHNE Rost!). Aber je länger ich drüber nachdenke, vielleicht hole ich mir den Rahmen wirklich wieder zurück...


----------

